# Poorly chickens!



## jobate (Jul 3, 2013)

Hi this is my first winter keeping chickens and a couple of my hens really dont look right! I live in the uk and we have had so much rain and the temperature has dropped so I wondered if one of them had a cold. It sounds like she is sneezing or blocked up. She's eating although not as much as usual today I googled it and sounds like she has myo!!!! So then I checked my other hens and I have one with 1 swollen eye and looking back to Google could be the same thing! Now I'm worried that the rest of my hens will get this. I have removed the 2 hens but do I need to treat the whole flock with something to stop it spreading? I'm a bit concerned about large vet fees for chickens! 

Any advice would be great as I say I'm in the UK. Thank you x


----------



## Rancher96 (Nov 25, 2013)

I dont have a specific medication to recommend your chickens to have, but wherever your keeping your birds, make sure its clean, have at least some insulation and a place they cant be fully exposed to the elements of weather. Also try to find someone in the area thata experienced in raising chickens, dont just rely on the internet because theres plenty of stuff out there people put thats false information. Good luck raising your first flock!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

The question is, what is available to you on the open market? Tylan is most often used here. There is another that can knock it out permanently but right now I can't think of the name of it. Its also very expensive.

Is it possible for you to ask your local vet what is available and that you should use?


----------

